# Transition TR250 vs. the New 2012 UZZI



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

Curious what everyone thinks about the New 2012 UZZI. I visited with Jeff the owner of Intense recently and in conversation he mentioned the need to upgrade the Uzzi because of "mini DH" competitors such as the Transition TR250.

Personally I love the way both bikes look ....

Here is all the new pics and press release for the changes to the 2012 INTENSE UZZI


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

That looks really cool.


----------



## SaddleRags (Sep 14, 2010)

That Uzzi does look good. For me, the mini-DH category falls into two categories: ones w/ front derailleur compatibility and those without. Not comprehensive my any means but the ones I had on my shortlist was:

fd compatible:
Canfield - The One 
Intense - Uzzi 
Nicolai - Ion 18
Specialized - SX trail 

those without:
Cove - STD 
Intense - SS2 
Scott - Voltage FR
Transition - 250

Until the 9 tooth cassette becomes common and we can start running cranks with a 28 tooth ring, I like the versatility of a double crankset in front since many of my rides rquire a pedal to the top.


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

Great points SaddleRags ... Personally I love the Canfield One, Uzzi, and the TR250 but like you said there are differences. For me I would have to pull the trigger on on with front derailleur compatibility ...


SaddleRags said:


> That Uzzi does look good. For me, the mini-DH category falls into two categories: ones w/ front derailleur compatibility and those without. Not comprehensive my any means but the ones I had on my shortlist was:
> 
> fd compatible:
> Canfield - The One
> ...


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

SaddleRags said:


> That Uzzi does look good. For me, the mini-DH category falls into two categories: ones w/ front derailleur compatibility and those without. Not comprehensive my any means but the ones I had on my shortlist was:
> 
> fd compatible:
> Canfield - The One
> ...


i run a 11-32 rear, w/ a 32T front single ring on my voltage. top 2 gears are usable enough to pedal up to the top, and there's plenty of gearing for going downhill. for do-it-all better gearing, a 31T would probably make the top 3 even better for climbing.


----------



## delnorte (Aug 10, 2006)

drastic. said:


> i run a 11-32 rear, w/ a 32T front single ring on my voltage. top 2 gears are usable enough to pedal up to the top, and there's plenty of gearing for going downhill. for do-it-all better gearing, a 31T would probably make the top 3 even better for climbing.


Depends on what your climbing - fire roads, smooth single track, burly tecnical singletrack, steep as f**k, how long? There's a lot of freeride trails here in Santa Fe that I'd never make it to the top of with a single ring up front. I understand that there's a lot of places that single-ring climbing is possible, but it's definitely not universal.
That Uzzi seems like one hell of a bike.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Mini dh? didn't they make that in the Demo7? Just sayin.


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

If we're talking pedalable mini-DH bikes, I gotta throw in the Transition Blindside. Been riding it for 4 months and it climbs up almost anything here in San Luis Obispo (pretty much straight up and then straight back down), and has improved my DH skills big time in the steeps and rough.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd rock the '12 Uzzi... but I already have an '11 which I love and the changes aren't that substantial to warrant an upgrade in my view.


----------



## art23 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've owned an Uzzi-VPX for a few years, and although i've loved that bike, i've moved over to Transition (now I ride a Blindside). Why? Intense quality control is inconsistent at best, for starters... the frames can be crooked, and tolerances inexact. The pivot bolts came loose on my bike numerous times, once during a ride a bolt fell out completely, causing the main pivot bearing seat to ovalize (Intense did replace the front triangle for free). The rear triangle is very flexy. They are expensive.

For the past year, i've ridden my Blindside extensively. I have had no problems with it at all... the bike is rock solid, and rides like a dream.

Although I do not own a TR250, a good friend of mine does, and he's very particular about his bikes & components. He loves the bike.

Ultimately, get whichever one you feel best about. If I was choosing between the two, i'd take the TR250 in a heartbeat.


----------



## rideut (Dec 10, 2008)

+1 for the Blindside. Adjustable travel, 142 x 12 rear, fd mount, dropper post cable tabs, & relatively inexpensive - an overlooked bike in this category.


----------



## Khartik (Nov 16, 2011)

Another +1 for the Blindside. Here is the one I just built.


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

Khartik said:


> Another +1 for the Blindside. Here is the one I just built.


Thats a great looking bike. Transition rider Skye Schillhammer was telling me about his bike when we interviewed him. I just blew it off as expected brand loyalty, but I have heard so much about the blindside lately from riders that love it.


----------



## two6hero (Jul 27, 2011)

2012 Uzzi for me for sure. Im all about the american made bikes. plus its $100.00 less then the transtition tr 250.00.

more money in my pocket, and more pride in my ride.


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

Our visit to Intense Cycles was to shoot our March Feature and talk with Jeff. Its right here for anyone interested.
*
INTENSE CYCLES FEATURE*


----------



## SaddleRags (Sep 14, 2010)

Cool site AnonA. I'll have to check it out periodically. Where are you guys based?


----------



## zepp3lin (Dec 26, 2009)

The uzzi looks beautiful like its counterpart TR250. But like someone mention here intense got some serious quality issues base on my experience too. Pure American made are not necessarily the best, after all it depends on the welder skills in producing the frames. Transition in my opinion produce a superb quality bikes. 

Not the best idea base on just the front deraileur option alone in deciding a bike. You can always run a HammerSchmidt on a single chainring setup plus you get better ground clearance. Owned a TR250 and I never regret it. Don't forget the blindside is another good option.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

getting back to subject topic when the thread started, with only a slight veering off course..

those Blindside climb really well for a bike with that much travel.


----------



## Petrolbomb1018 (Aug 20, 2009)

two6hero said:


> 2012 Uzzi for me for sure. Im all about the american made bikes. plus its $100.00 less then the transtition tr 250.00.
> 
> more money in my pocket, and more pride in my ride.


Actually, both Transition's headquarters and at least assembly/quality control are in Ferndale Washington.


----------



## onesloryd (Aug 31, 2011)

Lots of great information here, hope Intense gets their quality issues sorted out


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

SaddleRags said:


> Cool site AnonA. I'll have to check it out periodically. Where are you guys based?


Thanks... We are here in Socal ...which fortunately gives us access to tons of companies.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Between the two, I'd go with the Uzzi. But having recently experienced how Transition's warranty works, you'd be hard pressed to find another better company with such killer customer service!


----------



## .Shawn. (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm a Turner guy but if I weren't I'd go straight for Transition. Like was said before, warranty and CS plus good quality control is paramount when dropping that kind of money. I looked extensivly at a TR 250 at my LBS and it is a beautiful machine. Intense makes beautiful bikes too but they scare me with their inconsistansies. I have ridden an Uzzi with a Boxxer up front and it rides really nice but again, I'm uneasy about owning an Intense. I have two buddies with 4 Intense's between them and they love them but honestly, I don't see it. I see it in a Transition. I used to own a Preston and that was a fantastic bike. Never had an issue.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

*TANGENT*: odd QC issue with Intense --- riding buddy of mine has an Intense --- he drops a wheel on the back and noticed the rim is off center. Wheel dished poorly you'd think. Nope, he checked the wheel on other frames and the rear end was welded incorrectly which l don't understand how that would happen. Aren't welding jigs set up and then in a fixed position? l don't know enough about the actual welding process to make a call on this so l'll leave it at that. Intense sent him a new tail and not only was it black instead of neon orange, it was also the square edged tubing instead of the rounded tubing AND, he ran into a new problem --- the Saint crank arm was really really close to the drive side chain stay. Enough so that it would knock with each hard pedal stroke (_yes, it was set up correctly_). From what l understand, he has now a 3rd rear triangle but l'm not sure how it's working out for him.

The only issue l ever knew of with the TBC's l have sold was on one Gran Mal -- the ISCG bracket weld failed and started cracking off the frame. Frame was pretty tattered so go figure, well beyond the warranty period. Aside from that, never had any issues with TBC's sold through Pedal Shop.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

awesome.....man that Uzzi looks sweet !!!!


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

I just like intense designs. The bikes seem to fit me. The Uzzi is probably lighter. It comes down to what type of suspension you like. VPP or 4 link design. The Transition TR250 will be more active than the Uzzi VPP especially pedaling.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

aliikane said:


> The Transition TR250 will be more active than the Uzzi VPP especially pedaling.


That's a pretty generalized statement.

My Uzzi pedalled like crap relative to it's weight and it's niche. Current Trek sessions pedals much better than my Uzzi.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Petrolbomb1018 said:


> Actually, both Transition's headquarters and at least assembly/quality control are in Ferndale Washington.


26hero flunked geography. Poor kid, I don't think they teach it in schools anymore. Who would ever think that Washington State is part of the Union? Mo pride... WE NEED MO PRIDE! Actually we NEED mo intelligence!!!

Have FUN!

G MAN

PS - I'd go for the 250 hands down until Jeff saw the light. Couldn't believe he made the last rendition of the Uzzi as an XC capable bike. Finally getting back to the roots and the new version is worthy of the Uzzi name (last one was such an embarrassment if you ask me). Tough call now but Uzzi for sure if you have to do lots of climbing just because of the FR compatibility.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Transition bikes are built to last and I get the feeling they really dive a damn about their customers, so I'd buy from them over Intense any day.

Basing this off riding a bottlerocket and a slopestyle in Wyoming, the BR's suspension was less "plush" but I think that may have been shock setup. Overall the BR felt super stiff and basically bombproof, the SS felt like thin tubing and way flexier in the rear.


----------

